# POLICE OFFICER Springfield College Springfield



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*
POLICE OFFICER Springfield College Springfield, MA*

This position provides personal, equipment and real property security for faculty, staff, students and visitors at Springfield College. Responsible for enforcing campus regulations and local, state and federal laws; provides escort and other public assistance services, and routine security and public safety patrol duties. Requirements include: a high school diploma (or equivalent); at least 4 years directly related experience; ability to secure an officer's badge from the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and receive basic and specialized training as required by the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council; a valid FID card, MA driver's license and a violation free driving record; certified First Responder; physical ability to lift injured/sick individuals, pursue suspects and the ability to read and speak English. Incumbents must pass pre-employment physical, CORI and background checks. To be considered, please submit a letter of application and resume to: Office of Human Resources, Springfield College, 263 Alden Street, Springfield, MA 01109. Springfield College is an equal opportunity employer committed to enhancing diversity and equality in education and employment.

This position provides personal, equipment and real property security for faculty, staff, students and visitors at Springfield College. Responsible for enforcing campus regulations and local, state and federal laws; provides escort and other public assistance services, and routine security and public safety patrol duties. Requirements include: a high school diploma (or equivalent); at least 4 years directly related experience; ability to secure an officer's badge from the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and receive basic and specialized training as required by the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council; a valid FID card, MA driver's license and a violation free driving record; certified First Responder; physical ability to lift injured/sick individuals, pursue suspects and the ability to read and speak English. Incumbents must pass pre-employment physical, CORI and background checks. To be considered, please submit a letter of application and resume to: Office of Human Resources, Springfield College, 263 Alden Street, Springfield, MA 01109. Springfield College is an equal opportunity employer committed to enhancing diversity and equality in education and employment.

*Before anyone asks no Chap 90 and unarmed.*


----------

